
Startups that have just raised their first big institutional round - NirDremer
http://www.yodas.com/hyper
======
NirDremer
I'm happy to introduce you all to Yodas Hyper - a list of silicon valley
startups that are about to grow fast.

Working with hundreds of fellow developers we discovered a common trend: There
are many talented individuals with deep desire to make a significant impact
but struggle with how to put their desires into action. A common theme is the
openness to take a small risk for an exciting mission and take a meaningful
role in the creation of something new.

Hyper is a list that get updated on a weekly basis with companies that match
the following criteria:

\- Raised Series A funding \- 25 employees or less \- Based in San Francisco
Bay Area

To dive deeper to the thinking process behind the criteria, check this post -
[https://labs.yodas.com/the-story-behind-yodas-
hyper-47d3151d...](https://labs.yodas.com/the-story-behind-yodas-
hyper-47d3151d04b1#.suubxn82q)

Happy to answer any questions anyone has. Also, I would love to hear what
kinds of companies lists you think would be interesting .. ?

Nir

~~~
acconrad
I don't like the San Francisco-only bend. Your title is "Smart Career Bot for
Developers," it doesn't mention anything about how location-specific it is
(same with the name of this HN thread). Not everyone can relocate and there
are plenty of hyper-growth startups worth promotion that are not in SV
(Boston, New York, Austin, LA come to mind).

~~~
nartsbtaa
Long Beach and Costa Mesa are in Southern California.

------
serge2k
> Massive, multiplayer video game technology meets the indoor cycling
> community.

So that's how episode 2 of Black Mirror started.

~~~
lsiebert
:(

------
alexpetralia
How does Verse differ from Venmo? I'm sure there's something substantial (due
to the ~10MM in funding) but I couldn't find it.

Edit: just found it - it's pretty much the same thing but targeting the
European market because Venmo hasn't expanded there.

~~~
myowncrapulence

      I'm sure there's something substantial (due to the ~10MM in funding)
    

Heh.. Right.

------
biztos
While this list made me fear for the future of humanity, it also made me click
over to the Crunchbase list, which is more useful and less soul-crushing.

[https://www.crunchbase.com/app/search/funding_rounds](https://www.crunchbase.com/app/search/funding_rounds)

~~~
NirDremer
Hey Biztos, why do you think it's better? I would love to know so we would do
better in the future...

Check the logic behind Hyper as it might explain the list better -
[https://labs.yodas.com/the-story-behind-yodas-
hyper-47d3151d...](https://labs.yodas.com/the-story-behind-yodas-
hyper-47d3151d04b1#.ybh09rqmc)

~~~
biztos
Hey Nir, late reply but: based on the names and (self?) descriptions of the
startups I found it a bit of a downer to think of these being the hot new pre-
unicorn wondercompanies. And the Crunchbase list, while a bit annoying with
its upgrade hard-sell, has a lot more information that would be useful in
figuring out what a company's about, where its money comes from, and how
useful it might be for a serious hacker to ask them about jobs.

As to the Hyper-Yoda idea itself: I'm sure your selection is quite useful to
some people -- junior developers? programmers having trouble finding jobs? the
recently laid-off?

My only criticism of your site per se is that you use a lot of hand-wavy
buzzwords while not showing a lot of useful data.

"Crazy" growth? "Solid" engineering/academic background?

Good luck with the list, in the best case it could be an important connector
between these young companies and the programmers they hire.

------
philfrasty
Wow...$1499.00 for a „tea infuser with advanced algorithms“ (Teforia). I love
my Darjeeling tea very much...but...not sure if that much...

~~~
hyperbovine
It's the solid academic background you're paying for.

~~~
lsiebert
Don't forget the courage.

------
andreasklinger
No matter if the predictions are correct or not. This is an clever way to look
for startups to join as an early employee (if you want to do that is a
different discussion).

@creator: i would also include the next round afterwards for more risk aware
people. Alternatively you could look into size of funding vs team size.

~~~
NirDremer
@andreasklinger - that's a great point of view. We're definitely thinking
about creating a similar list for post later funding rounds..

Thank you for the kind words!

------
arnaud_p
This reminds me of The Breakout List
[https://breakoutlist.com/q2-2015](https://breakoutlist.com/q2-2015), which
has unfortunately not been updated since 2015. The filters were broader than
the ones you picked: geography was US (though predominantly SF and the bay
area), and they focused on companies' revenue run rate, which I would favor
versus receiving money from investors.

------
guard-of-terra
Half of thay sounds too niche to grow, the other half too vague to ensure
success.

~~~
namenotrequired
Facebook was too niche to grow too :)

I try to keep this in my mind when evaluating startups (especially as my
potential employer):
[http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html](http://paulgraham.com/startupideas.html)

------
raywu
Do you have an RSS feed? On mobile - couldn't check

~~~
NirDremer
No, Due to the relativel low volume of updates we have a weekly digest. Good
enough?

